# New SpeeFlo, What needed changing?



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Chad_C said:


> Wait till you see the new 8900plus


What's new, last time Titan changed the pump they phucked it all up, rods and sleeves were wearing where they shouldn't have, packing were blowing when they shouldn't have. I was pissed when it happened, which is why I went Graco for a while until they got it under control. IMO, SpeeFlo is defiantly the best as far as a big rigs are concerned there built like a old Chevy or ford, they can get hammered and keep on ticking. The only thing I would change is, make the fluid section a easy quick disassemble, like Graco, changing the fluid section in the field if the packing started to blow is a money saver. however if it effects the quality of the pump, forget about it.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

no fluid section changes: just a new cart, belt guard system and higher pressure.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

*Powrtwin 8900plus*

same packing kit , rod and cylinder as the xlt.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So they just fancied it up with a lil more juice. What the price of those gonna be?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Titan bought out Speeflo? Or was it always Titan? Great pumps though.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Titan bought out Speeflo? Or was it always Titan? Great pumps though.


Titan bought Speeflo in 1996.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Chad_C said:


> Titan bought Speeflo in 1996.


And about 5 years later is when Titan thought they could make a better pump.  then the off shoot of Accuspray  then Titan made a comeback with the speeflo offering a 500 rebate per pump for every Accuspray you gave them, we had 3.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a Powertwin Classic that is at least 20 years old. "Bertha" made the family business some serious money over the years.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> I have a Powertwin Classic that is at least 20 years old. "Bertha" made the family business some serious money over the years.


very cool, post a pic


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> And about 5 years later is when Titan thought they could make a better pump.  then the off shoot of Accuspray  then Titan made a comeback with the speeflo offering a 500 rebate per pump for every Accuspray you gave them, we had 3.


that "dark period" that you are revering to, was when we moved manufacturing from Houston to New Jersey. It was a poorly executed transition. we definatly learned from it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish I did enough exteriors to justify buying one. I came so close to buying a speeflo when I bought my last pump.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I like the larger belt guard but I am not too crazy about that frame. I like to have two hose reels attached to my machines and when you swap motors or even the slightest bump and the machine can be top heavy and flip over. That design looks even less stable.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> I like the larger belt guard but I am not too crazy about that frame. I like to have two hose reels attached to my machines and when you swap motors or even the slightest bump and the machine can be top heavy and flip over. That design looks even less stable.


It's just a narrower frame. Not shorter. But yes if it is loaded down with a lot of weight on the handle area and you remove the motor it will tip backwards. Got to put a foot on the frame under the motor when you make the switch


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

So why more pressure? Most coatings atomize around 1000psi. Most pumps have too much pressure as is JMO. I'm curious as to why they increased the Max psi?


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> So why more pressure? Most coatings atomize around 1000psi. Most pumps have too much pressure as is JMO. I'm curious as to why they increased the Max psi?


More pressure allows you to longer hose.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Chad_C said:


> More pressure allows you to longer hose.


Hard to beat having 150' or more of hose. Park the machine in one spot and never have to move it. (winding it up can be a pain)


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

i love my speeflos. i have one 6900 and one 8900. i also have an old classic (my very first sprayer i bought in 1990) finally retired her after 20 years of everyday use...... her name was Betsy.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Speeflo is a great machine, we have a bunch of them. As NEPS said, they do tip over really easily when changing motors. Other than that, you just can't kill em'.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Gabe. the biggest reason now for replacing sleeves,cylinders and pistons is the paint. It is not the fault of any individual paint manufacturer just the fact that to meet the newest VOC levels they have added more particulates ( clay) to the formula. up until 2 years ago we replaced a piston in about 1 of 10 repairs and now it is almost every repair needs a piston and or a sleeve or cylinder depending on the machine. Speeflo's are awesome, their best asset is the slower stroke they require to maintain pressure. slower strokes mean fewer strokes and fewer strokes mean less wear and friction on the packings as well.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

We sold the old Airlessco HSS9000 unit. Talking about a slow stroke, that one was even slower than Speeflo's and had an incredible suction (for drywall mud). That unit gave a GPM that was even bigger than the Speeflo units. :thumbup:

Unfortunately Graco discontinued that old pump and now is installing their own hydraulic pump.


----------

